# Drinking milk??



## bill123 (Apr 17, 2006)

hi i drink alot of milk through out the day not to get big i just enjoy it - what milk would be the best milk for me to drink the green one or blue ??

thanks


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

the green one mate its semiskimmed (not as much fat)


----------



## bill123 (Apr 17, 2006)

cheers mate i am also trying to gain weight will green still be the best ?


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

it is you you dont want to get fat! a pint of milk (the green one still has 250 calories in it)and 18 grams of protein stick with this one mate


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

If you want to gain weight mate drink the full fat. Try adding some protien powder aswell.

Whats your diet like?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

bill123 said:


> hi i drink alot of milk through out the day not to get big i just enjoy it - what milk would be the best milk for me to drink the green one or blue ??
> 
> thanks


well i actually prefer the white tpye of milk, much nicer imo!

lol sorry!

seriously tho, i buy the trays of UHT Skimmed milk,...

it tastes ok if its cold enuff, plus you always have some in cos it keeps for weeks ,

as Ironman says, it tastes a lot better and better for the building if its got two scoops o the good stuff in there too,...

when i,m not dieting i probly put away about 4-5 litres a day , (another reason i get the skimmed)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't drink a lot of milk.

A lot of people are lactose intolerant and the milk will contribute to a build up of mucus which is not nice.

I always have skimmed - Protein content is the same but lower fat. Plus I hate the taste of milk anyway.


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

well i stand by wot i said, i believe that if you are going to use milk to supplement your diet get the semi skimmed. if you are gonna drink milk drink milk if you are gonna have a protien drink have a protien have a protein drink simple as that. when im working i find that having a pint of milk with each meal helps bump up the calories of each meal as well as protien , ive tryed putting weight gain powders and protien powders in milk before and all it did was bloat the hell out of me and then i end up skipping meals but then i can only go by my personel oppinion i cant say the others are wrong. i cant see this milk debate ending here by the way best of luck any way mate


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

steady on craig!

go and have a sit down and a nice glass of milk mate...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with the fat in milk, the profile is better with the fat in it.

Fat free milk can aid in insulin resistance, this is not a good thing.

Again, there is nothing wrong with milk just the way it is.

Taking the fat out of it for fat sake is crazy and not as healthy.

You will not get fat from the fat in milk, the fat will slow down the absorpion of the protein anyway.

Fat free milk will spike insulin higher than regular milk.

To answer your question Bill, what ever milk you want.

I dont drink milk myself but many do with no problems.

Some times when low carbing it I use either heavy cream or half and half to make my protein shake from.

Oh talk about tasty and creamy but no or low carb depending.

I do this dieting and see zero effects on fat gain in fact I lose weight eating like that.

If you are having a problem with bloat then add some digestive enzymes to that mix.


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

rite scot youve got me listening tell me more on digestive enzimes types and dosage and best times to take them

p.s please

cheers craig


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, there are many digestive enzymes and each has their own macro it aids for digestion.

Like protease for protein, lipase for fats, and amylase for carbohydrates.

Other digestive enzymes that aid in the breakdown of protein is bromelain and Papain these are called proteolytic enzymes that really mean digest protein.

When bulking adding digestive enzymes to the mix will allow you to get more out of your food. I watched this dude sprinkle digestive enzymes on some oats and in 20 minutes it looked like pudding.

Very impressive.

I take a couple with every meal.

It is totally safe, will not hurt you and actually has health benefits from it.

One other thing you can add to your milk to make it have less gas (if that is what you are getting) is some probiotics like lactobacillus acidophilus, there are many like lactobacillus salivarius, bifido bacterium, bifidus, but there are many like 350 different ones.

I take these too and taking the L-salivarius tends to make me go to the bathroom easier.

You have many pounds of friendly bacteria in the body and the above probiotics will aid in supporting them and also boost immune system.

Great for yeast infections, athletes foot, weak stomach, boosting immune system when sick, etc.


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

but are there any supplements out there that have a broad spectrum of these enzimes, basically so you dont have to take a different enzime every time you eat something different and cover carbs,protien fats and vitamins, and maybe dianabol and creatine lol thanks craig


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

craigybabes said:


> but are there any supplements out there that have a broad spectrum of these enzimes, basically so you dont have to take a different enzime every time you eat something different and cover carbs,protien fats and vitamins, and maybe dianabol and creatine lol thanks craig


Yes, TwinLabs has a digestive enzyme formula that is pretty good.

Darwins Blend at TraderJoes has another good one.

R-Garden has some too that I actually rate the highest but are the most expensive


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

many thanks scott


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sure, no probs.


----------

